# Consórcio



## Du_sud

Olá a todos!

Como posso dizer CONSÓRCIO em inglês e em francês? (Se é que existe tal sistema em outros países, como nos EUA ou França, por exemplo)

Para ajudar, refiro-me a um "grupo de pessoas que assumem o compromisso formal de pagar mensalmente uma prestação para uma caixa comum, destinada à compra futura de um bem (automóvel, eletrodoméstico etc.), cujas unidades serão entregues paulatinamente a cada um dos consorciados, a intervalos estipulados, mediante sorteio e/ou lance" (Houaiss)

Obrigado


----------



## coolbrowne

Bom dia *Du_sud*

Desconfio que seja uma bossa exclusivamente brasileira. Certamente não existe nos Estados Unidos (quando me perguntam é um trabalhão explicar ). Nunca ouvi dizer que existisse em outros países mas, nesse caso, poderia ser apenas ignorância.


----------



## Benvindo

Na internet (PROZ) encontrei "organized buyer's pool", o que acham, Cool e Du Sud?


----------



## coolbrowne

Francamente acho que é uma "tradução" forçada





Benvindo said:


> ... encontrei "organized buyer's pool"...


Parece-me análogo a essas "traduções" de nomes de entidades governamentais conhecidas em um país, mas que não existem em outro. Tentar forçar uma "tradução" a todo custo tende a confundir o leitor no idioma de destino. Melhor usar o termo original entre aspas e adiconar uma explicação


----------



## Benvindo

coolbrowne said:


> Francamente acho que é uma "tradução" forçada...



Obrigado!


----------



## Du_sud

É verdade, Benvindo. Concordo com Cool que a tradução parece ser "forçada" e duvido que um estrangeiro a entenda. Mas obrigado pela ajuda de ambos!


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal se dizia "Consórcios de _Compra em Grupo" _até a coisa dar para o torto. 

O termo e o conceito foi trazido dos EUA onde se diz "team/group buying".

Also "demand aggregation" is a desigantion but I think more related to the concept.

When related to stores (direct sales) it's also known as "store mobbing".


----------



## coolbrowne

Impressionante: nenhuma das tentativas acima tem a ver com o conceito de "consórcio" *no Brasil*, o qual foi descrito com bastante precisão por *Du_sud* (compromisso formal, prestação mensal, etc.)

Os "Consórcios de _Compra em Grupo" _em Portugal (para onde, se não me engano, não seria preciso traduzir ) envolvem firmas (não consumidores) que combinam sua capacidade de compra para obter melhores preços e condições.
Nos EUA, "team/group buying" não tem uma definição precisa. Pode ser o mesmo que acima ou clubes de compras, ao quais consumidores se associam esperando comprar os mais variados produtos a preços mais baixos (que o "normal"?)
Os conceitos de "demand aggregation" e "direct sales" não têm absolutamente nada a ver com clubes ou consórcios e "store mobbing" nem mesmo registra neste momento no Google (***)
Cumprimentos
------------------
(***) Não que "registrar no Google" seja em si um sinal de legitimidade, claro.


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Impressionante: nenhuma das tentativas acima tem a ver com o conceito de "consórcio" *no Brasil*, o qual foi descrito com bastante precisão por *Du_sud* (compromisso formal, prestação mensal, etc.)
> 
> Os "Consórcios de _Compra em Grupo" _em Portugal (para onde, se não me engano, não seria preciso traduzir ) envolvem firmas (não consumidores) que combinam sua capacidade de compra para obter melhores preços e condições.



Em Portugal o conceito de compra em grupo é a, sem desvios, o conceito explanado pelo Du_sud na introdução do thread. Os organizadores são empresas e os clientes (sócios, associados ou outros) são clientes privados ou particulares

COolbrowne está a confundir com "Central de compras".  



coolbrowne said:


> Nos EUA, "team/group buying" não tem uma definição precisa. Pode ser o mesmo que acima ou clubes de compras, ao quais consumidores se associam esperando comprar os mais variados produtos a preços mais baixos (que o "normal"?)



Pode não ser comum... mas existe . Passe a publicidade e veja este exemplo



coolbrowne said:


> Os conceitos de "demand aggregation" e "direct sales" não têm absolutamente nada a ver com clubes ou consórcios e "store mobbing" nem mesmo registra neste momento no Google (***)
> Cumprimentos
> ------------------
> (***) Não que "registrar no Google" seja em si um sinal de legitimidade, claro.



Mais uma vez ... pesquise melhor .

Demand aggregation como no exemplo desta empresa, passando a publicidade, constitui um um consórcio para compras.

Ainda que o exemplo de store mobbing venha da China, este artigo da wikipédia define-o como consórcio de compras ... and is spreading in the USA. 

Coolbrowne, no geral as minhas propostas visam alertar de um novo fenómeno de consumismo e com avisos.

Essencialmente o conceito reside no facto de ao se comprar em grosso e não no varejo/retalho os consumidores de um grupo ganham o desconto.

Ex.: 1 carro custa $1000.  10 carros custam $900 e assim por adiante.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado por esclarecer 


almufadado said:


> ...no geral as minhas propostas visam alertar de um novo fenómeno de consumismo e com avisos.


O leitor menos atento (ou aquele com dificuldades no idioma português) poderia pensar que o objetivo fosse responder a pergunta original (cuja discussão, de resto, já tinha sido completada lá pelo posts 5 e 6)


----------



## almufadado

Puxa Coolbrowne ... vai na volta ainda me começa a chamar _politico_ ... 

Do post original 


> Para ajudar, refiro-me a um "grupo de pessoas que assumem o compromisso formal de pagar mensalmente uma prestação para uma caixa comum, destinada à compra futura de um bem (automóvel, eletrodoméstico etc.), cujas unidades serão entregues paulatinamente a cada um dos consorciados, a intervalos estipulados, mediante sorteio e/ou lance" (Houaiss)


logo ... em Portugal ""Consórcios de _Compra em Grupo".... _logo (saiba você se existe ou não ) temos o _"team buying"._

Agora estou a responder-lhe pois lembrei-me de _*group-buying consortium *_quetambém existe na terminologia especifica._* inclusivé no *__*Brasi*__*l *_ (veja o link e passe (rápidamente e sem olhar a publicidade !!!).

PS : Já agora eu estudei o assunto numa altura em que uma empresa perdeu 2 carros nesse esquema (de piramide ) um dos quais a 2 prestações de "bater". 5 anos de tribunal e quem lucrou foram os bancos que ficaram com tudo !!!).


----------



## Luarela

Oi gente!

Consórcio existe aqui nos EUA e se chama "sou-sou" (pronunciado "su-su"). Me lembro que minha mãe e os meus avôs falavam disso. Não sei se existe outra palavra formal porque parece uma coisa feito na comunidade, talvez porque os Negros, imigrantes, ou pobres em geral não tinham maneira de conseguir uma conta de poupança ou simplesmente não confiabam no sistema bancário. Acho que é comum no Caribe e no West Africa tambêm. Fazendo uma pesquisa no google, parece que é bastante comum ainda!


**please excuse any errors**


----------



## coolbrowne

Fantástico, *Luarela*! Muito obrigado 


Luarela said:


> Consórcio existe aqui nos EUA e se chama "sou-sou" ...


Eu, pelo menos, nunca tinha ouvido falar, mas funciona essencialmente do mesmo jeito!

Outra vez, obrigado e um abraço!


----------



## Vanda

Que legal, Luarela! Pelo que entendi, pelo modo de escrever e pronunciar a palavra, ela é de origem francesa, não é?
BTW, seu português é muito bom para um 'learner'!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Será que não é _sew-sew_? e será que, sendo _sew-sew_, nós não estaríamos falando de iniciativas coletivas - nos moldes de uma cooperativa, não de um consórcio de compradores - voltadas para a produção de peças de artesanato? mais especificamente _patchwork_, que consiste em costurar (_sew_) e em costurar abudante e coletivamente (_sew-sew_) os retalhos de tecido que irão resultar em colchas de retalho e outras peças do gênero? Devo dizer, a propósito, que não tenho nenhuma convicção do que acabo de dizer. Apenas me limitei a 'costurar' perguntas que me foram ocorrendo, da maneira como recolhemos retalhos avulsos que são jogados por aí. Espero ter dado uma contribuição à 'costura' coletiva em que este _thread_  se transformou.


----------



## coolbrowne

Esta também foi minha primeira idéia: 


Vanda said:


> ... pelo modo de escrever e pronunciar a palavra, ela é de origem francesa, não é?


Mas, ao que tudo indica, a palavra é de origem africana e não necessariamante de países de influência francesa, como a Libéria e a Namíbia (um blog africano cita esta referência: ROSCA); a grafia *susu* parece ser tão ou mais comum que *sou-sou*.

Pelo visto, o susu vem a ser algo bem mais informal do que um consórcio: não tem necessariamente o propósito de adquir um determinado bem de consumo específico, sendo o objetivo cooperar para poupar dinheiro e, como indicou *Luarela*, contornar práticas discriminatórias de bancos contra certos setores da população, com acontecia, por exemplo, com os negros nos Estados Unidos. De fato, referências a susu/sousou que achei em blogs americanos tendem a ter um tema comum de saudosismo, o que sugere que por aqui já não se usa tanto.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

coolbrowne said:


> países de influência francesa, como a Libéria e a Namíbia (


Um reparo: ambos os países são de influência inglesa - o primeiro, especificamente norte-americana, por ter sido um território ocupado e administrado por escravos libertos dos Estados Unidos; o segundo, de influência também alemã (bárbaros colonizadores do país) e afrikaaner (por ter sido anexado À África do Sul até 1990, quando conquistou sua independência).


----------



## coolbrowne

Precisamente. 


Dom Casmurro said:


> Um reparo: ambos os países são de influência inglesa...


Perdoem a má construção da frase.  Devia ter escrito:





coolbrowne said:


> ... e não necessariamante de países não necessariamente de influência francesa, como a Libéria e a Namíbia...


Obrigado por chamar a atenção


----------



## Luarela

Glad to be of service!

Obrigada Vanda


----------

